# A.C. Moore plaster pedestals



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A.C. Moore has a nice selection of those decorative plaster pedestals. $16.00 each. Would make for nice cemetery monuments, etc.. just a heads up.

Similar to this one. A few different styles/designs.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...they look familiar!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Joiseygal said:


> LOL...they look familiar!


I saw them the day you posted your curby's find so hope you don't mind if I used your pic!


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

If you wait till july, they put a crazy sale up, last year I got a bunch of stuff at 75% off.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Going to have to see where the closest store is to me... those would be great for a funeral parlor theme too...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> I saw them the day you posted your curby's find so hope you don't mind if I used your pic!


No that is fine!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------

